# Nudes (no pics!)



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

well I managed to persuade smoeone to pose nude for me and I'd really like some C&C on the pics but I thought I'd best ask if that was ok before posting anything, they're not nudes in a sexual way at all, more an exploration of curvature that does include the odd nipple/plash of hair, if it's ok then please let me know as I've never done anything like this and could really do with the feedback.

ps. I'll be waiting for moderator comments, not pervs!!!


----------



## Fate (Apr 17, 2006)

lol..... nude photography is very arty in my opinion and can be really moving. I think the moderators would be foolish not to let you post them! I mean you see them in almost all photography books.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

well, they are intended as art but then you never know how some people wil take things!


----------



## Fate (Apr 17, 2006)

True  Come one mods! give us an answer!


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

They are permitted, so long as they aren't too graphic, and you put a *NOT WORK SAFE* comment in the subject.  

And we do reserve the right to remove anything we feel may not be appropriate.  It might be better to put them up as links and not as actual photos in the threads, too.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks core 17, I'm sure they aren't graphic but I'll post links just to be on the safe side. If there's a problem with them then just let me know and I can move them to a different URL. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Thanks core 17, I'm sure they aren't graphic but I'll post links just to be on the safe side. If there's a problem with them then just let me know and I can move them to a different URL. Thanks for getting back to me.



No problem...next time you may get a quicker response from a mod if you just pm one of us.  Just take a look at the 'who's online' list at the bottom of the index page,and anyone who is green or red.  Otherwise, like today, you'll have to wait for a moderator to run across your thread.


----------



## nitefly (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on then where are they?


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 17, 2006)

The only other comment that I can add is that the model of this shoots must be over the age of eighteen.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

well over 18!!

Not too sure I'm going to post them at the moment, just post processing at the moment and they were taken at ISO 1600 as I forgot to change it back to 100 after doing some low light work, very grainy and I can't really get rid of it which is a pain as I've got 2 shots that I think would be really good.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

well, here they are, not too happy with them, please ignore most of the comments on the top of the page, I just made the site quickly to display the images and didn't bother to edit it at all, the images are OTE, there's an email address on the site you can send any edits to (which I would really appreciate!)

The adress is http://nudes.poijoy.com *THIS LINK IS NOT WORK SAFE!!!!*


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm at work, so I'll have to wait til I get home to give you any comments or crits.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

The composition of the shots is very nice.
But, as you mentioned, you left the ISO set too high. In this case, I think the grain hurts the image. Unless that's what you wanted? With that much noise, it just doesn't have a soft, sensuous feel to it. It makes her 'to ruff'. Also, white balance looks a little off maybe. Just a little too red.
You did good, hope you get a chance to re-shoot


----------



## nitefly (Apr 17, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> You did good, hope you get a chance to re-shoot



I bet he does too! Haha.. 

Nice composition on all the shots but as woodsac said, looks a little rough. I would have liked to seen them really smooth


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

well I don't think a reshoot is going to be an option really which is a shame. I was pretty annoyed about the grain as it was the last thing I wanted, is there any way to get rid of it?

The shots are all the JPEG vreated by the camera rather than te processed RAW files as I can't decide if I should bother working on shots which are ruined by the grain so the white balance will be a bit off...


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Since there isn't a ton of fine detail here, try Neat Image. I'm pretty sure they still offer a free download version? It might take a combination of smoothing and sharpening.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Woodsac, I've got friends over at the moment who know the model so it'd be a bit rude to do it now, I'll post some edits tomorow so you can see what I get.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 17, 2006)

The close-ups are cool, but I tend to prefer wider angles (i.e. whole body or most of it), especially in female nudes. There are always some interesting curves going on in close-ups, but the female figure is so amazing, I think that whole body shots just show so many different lines at once. I'm also always interested in the mood of nude photos, so I like to see face in them. I think the model's expression can be very significant in the overall emotion of the photo, so It's not just about the body itself. Not to say I don't like these shots, I suppose I'm just not used to them when it comes to nudes.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 18, 2006)

I would have liked to take a few shots with the face in but didn't for 2 reasons, firstly I'm not very good at capturing emotion so they would probably have looked a bit porn like, secondly I was wanting to get some shots of the curvature of the body without making it sexual. There is a third reason, tht being that in the 2 years I've taken photos of the model I've only got one in which she wasn't pulling a silly face, she just can't help herself!

Since that went up yesterday that site has had over 3000 hits! all from TPF!!


----------



## KevinR (Apr 18, 2006)

I actually like the feel of the grain and composition in #2. Try making it B&W.


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 18, 2006)

make that 3001...

i reckon b&w may be the way to go here. noise can look good in mono


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks JohnMF, I really liked that edit, would you mind if I posted it on the site?


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 19, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Thanks JohnMF, I really liked that edit, would you mind if I posted it on the site?


 
no prob..


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

well I've put the processed ones up as well now, don't expect much, I'm not too good with photoshop!


----------

